# First blue water passage south



## TSOJOURNER (Dec 16, 1999)

Hi everyone,

I have shipped my boat to Kemeh last month and have been outfitting the boat trying to get ready for a trip from Galveston through the ICW to Miami and then head though the Bahamas and eventually end up in St. Martin. before turning around and coming back. I have taking 10 months off and need to be in the Virginia Area by August to start a PhD program. 

So Far I have just painted the bottom and replaced the standing and running rigging. additionally I just purchased a rolling furling and had a 130% sail made for it. I replaced the old (not running) penta MD 11 with a penta MD 7 which seems to run fine that is to say she starts when I push the button. I have install a new head system with holding tank to comply with regulations and hopefully not piss off any of my fellow sailors. I have installed three battery banks each with two batteries for a total of six. Two banks are for the house system and the third is issolated just for the engine. 

I'm in the process of rewiring lighting system, and installing the new VHF radio, Chart Plotter, and Depth sounder. I have not purchased a Ham radio and have not plan to do so as of yet. I Additionally I have found a windvaine for good price and plan to pick it up next week.

The Diesel tank holds about 20 gallons and I am planing to carring four 5 gal. jerry gans for reserve. I have 35 gallon water blader and I was thinking of getting a second 35 gallon blader and two 5 gal jerry cans for water.

As far as a dingy is concern I have 8 ft zodiac with and electric motor for a kicker with two additional batteries for it. I was thinking I could buy a small mini solar charger to store on it this way I don't have to carry gas in addition to the diesel. 

I know this thread sounds like it is all over the place but I Would like to ensure that the boat is outfitted properly before heading out. 

As for the route planing process, for the most part it has just really started like everyone else I have been reading and dreaming about a trip like this my whole life. As I meantioned above I have a starting point and an ending point and now am tryng to connect the dots. By the looks of things the best plan for me will be down the thorney path after I make the passage to the Bahamas from Miami area.

Any information or input on how to make this a safe and enjoyable trip during this time of year is appreciated. Additional is there any must have pieces of equipment that I should make sure I have before leavig Galveston.


Thanks everyone, Dave

Dufour Arpege - Blue Pearl


----------



## camaraderie (May 22, 2002)

Dave...good summary. Glad you have the time to enjoy the trip and do it in safety. 
I guess I'd start with the safety issue. Do you have a liferaft,Epirb, heavy duty MANUAL bilge pump AND spares kit, Jacklines, PFD/harness and SAT phone if you have no plans for SSB??
Since I think anchors are maybe the most important piece of safety gear, do you also have an OVERSIZED penetrating anchor on a rode with at least 100 ft. of chain and at least 200ft overall? Do you have a secondary anchor with similar rode ready to deploy? 
**********
Lots more to talk about but I'm sure others will chime in. As to what you've already said in terms of preparation...
-I think you are light on fuel and if need be you can go lighter on your water in order to accomodate it. You can buy bottled water anywhere along the way.
- I think you will be MOST unhappy with your electric dinghy motor given the DISTANCES and conditions you will be travelling in your dink. SOLAR will not come close to supplying your needs. 
-You don't mention how you plan to charge your battery banks, what size they are or if you have refrigeration. Three banks vs. one large house bank and a starter is not generally thought of as the best way to go for long term battery charging efficiency/life. How will you monitor and charge your banks?


----------



## PBzeer (Nov 11, 2002)

While I can't speak to the Bahamas part of your trip, I can relate that the ICW part from Texas to New Orleans will not be easy this time of year. For one, the days are short, and anchorages and marinas untill Shell Morgan Landing (about 200 mi from Galveston) are few and far between, as well as services. Also, weather will be a factor along that stretch.

I just tried that trip in November, and ended up turning back at the Mermetau River. A combination of bad weather, rookie mistakes and the short days, convinced me that now is not the time to make that run. That doesn't mean you can't make it, but it won't be easy for a singlehander. 

If you would like some more info regarding that stretch, you're welcome to stop by Marina Del Sol here at Clear Lake and I can fill you in.

Regards,


----------



## TSOJOURNER (Dec 16, 1999)

Cam>>

I currently do not have a liferaft but I do have th inflatable dingy I plan to have secured to the on the deck of the bow. I don't have and Epirb. I do have a heavy duty MANUAL bilge pump and plan to install an automatic one as well. I will have Jacklines and a PFD/harness I used to climb lot a feel being tied in is a good thing. I don't have a SAT phone or an SSB? I have just install a fixed VHF and thing tht i schould get a portible hand held VHF to comcunicate better with the tug boats in the ICW from the cockpit. I might need to rethink this arrangement.

I plan on having three anchors. One plow and two Danfords. but I wasn't planning on having 100 ft of chain. I thought 10 ft was common. Do you have a recommendations on what types of anchors work best in the bahamas and the eastern carribbean? 

PBzeer, I will back in Kemeh on the 25th and I will stop over at Marina Del Sol to some information on your experience if that is OK with you.

Thanks, David
Dufour Arpege - Blue Pearl

I plan on using running the engine in order to charge the battery bank. I batteries are the standard marine deep cell batteries from Costco I think they are 27s. I don't have any refergeration and I plan on using and ice box.


----------



## PBzeer (Nov 11, 2002)

Definitely get a hand-held VHF, it makes things very much easier where you are heading. It's not just the tugs, but the bridges and locks you need to contact as well.

Anchorwise, you should have your boat length in chain (at a minimum) on your primary anchor. The ten foot would be okay on your secondary. In areas of coral though, you should have as much chain as possible.

You won't find ice on the ICW between Mile 330 West and 160 West without going a half a day off the ditch. Since you'll be motoring anyway though, you might look into some of the portable cooler-type fridges like Engel. They'll run on 12v or 110v and work as an ice chest as well.


----------



## Craig Smith (Jun 21, 2006)

tahoedave said:


> I plan on having three anchors. One plow and two Danfords. but I wasn't planning on having 100 ft of chain. I thought 10 ft was common. Do you have a recommendations on what types of anchors work best in the bahamas and the eastern carribbean?


Your anchoring set up really doesn't sound adequate, in terms of both anchors and rode. Let's avoid turning this into another anchoring thread, but you would be well advised to do a bit more research and be sure not to compromise on this area - it is one of your most critical safety aspects.


----------



## 42ndstreet (Oct 15, 2004)

Great advice so far. Epirb is a must. You will need more chain. Have backup paper charts.


----------



## TSOJOURNER (Dec 16, 1999)

Take something to document the experiece... whether it's a camera, video recorder or just a good old fashion journal. Oh and once you get the Epirb, life raft, and anchor figured out... don't forget to have fun.

Matthew

PS The electric trolling motor will need a different prop if your using it for a dink. The prop that it comes with is used for moving big heavy boats really slowly and sucks at moving small light boats fast or in heavy surf surge. These guys have a prop that might be worth looking at.
http://www.bassbuckandduck.com/kipawa_props.htm


----------



## camaraderie (May 22, 2002)

TahoeDave... You need to either buy or RENT a liferaft and EPIRB for that trip...A dinghy doesn't begin to do the same job. How are you going to get the weather reports you need as you head down island when you are out of VHF range (25 miles) ?? That's why you need an SSB receiver or Sat Phone. 
As to anchors...yes you need 100 ft. of chain because the coral will saw through rope and you need the 200 feet toatal so you can get a 10:1 storm scope in 20ft. of water. You sure don't need 2 Danforths. When you say "plow" I assume you mean something like a CQR. For your boat, your heavy storm anchor should be in the 40LB. range. Craig's Rocna's are excellent by all reports and a lot of folks are also using Deltas, Spades and Bruce's with success. You can read all about it on the anchoring thread. 
Check on the thread "I may be crazy..." for the routing advice I gave Bluewater4Us and he may be able to send you the list of charts and books you will need for the trip. 
Just the "across the Gulf of Mexico" portion of the trip in winter can be dangerous and throw seas and conditions at you like you've never seen on Lake Tahoe...as PB will tell you, every aspect of the boat preperation needs to be attended to and made ready for offshore conditions and the safety gear is crucial as well. If you can't afford some of this stuff...then you should not go. An alternate plan would be to stick to the ICW and then cross to the Bahamas in a nice weather window and just hang out there till it is time to head to VA...lot's of people do just that and love it. Butif you head further south...you need to be well prepared cause you will be very much on your own.


----------



## ebs001 (May 8, 2006)

I think hanging out in the Bahamas is an excellent idea. TD has left it a little late to be heading down island. He will have to be back or close to the US before hurricane season starts in June and doing the thorny path needs lots of time.


----------



## camaraderie (May 22, 2002)

Ebs...that is kinda what I was thinking. It is late already and there appears to be a lot of prep work still left before heading across the open Gulf. Doing the ICW and Bahamas would require less prep and expense and you can easily explore for 5-6 months and see better stuff than you can in most of the caribe!


----------



## georgebanker (Jun 28, 2006)

*Its called Cruising, not racing....*

and thats what you would be doing trying to get to St. Martin in the allowed time. We all have opinions as to what equipment is needed but you can discover this yourself by going to the Bahamas for the season and returning the boat to Florida for the huricane season. After a season in the Bahamas you will have a much better idea of what works and what doesn't.


----------



## TSOJOURNER (Dec 16, 1999)

Cam,

I have decided to use the ICW across the gulf and flordia and the re-evaluate the plan before I leave the Miami area.


----------



## camaraderie (May 22, 2002)

Dave...sounds like a good plan. And if you decide you need to get any work done in preparation for more adventures...you can get anything you need in Miami/Ft. Lauderdale. Have fun & keep us posted on the trip when you can!


----------



## ebs001 (May 8, 2006)

Cam Your last thought above "Have fun" That's what it's all about - that's what it always all about.


----------



## PBzeer (Nov 11, 2002)

Not much fun running the ditch through Texas and Louisiana this time of year. Certainly not, singlehanding a sailboat.


----------



## hellosailor (Apr 11, 2006)

Dave, if you check out the ORC (offshore racing committee) safety regulations
http://www.rorc.org/specialregulations/all.htm

that's a good start to see what is considered "up to snuff" for going offshore. Forget the word "racing", these are good considerations for any boat going offshore safely. A good safety checklist, even if you choose not to follow some of the recommendations. (If you were in a sanctioned race, you'd probably be required to follow them.) Each regulation has been added only after extensive debate, by many people with extensive offshore experience.


----------



## capecodphyllis (Dec 7, 2006)

PBzeer said:


> Anchorwise, you should have your boat length in chain (at a minimum) on your primary anchor. The ten foot would be okay on your secondary. In areas of coral though, you should have as much chain as possible.


For God's sake DON'T ANCHOR IN CORAL. Don't even think about it.

Coral is not rock; it's a living organism that when ruined by anchor damage eliminates a habitat for thousands of varieties of marine life. This has resulted in mass extinctions. It takes hundreds of years for a healthy reef ecosystem to form, and just a few years for totally ignorant cruisers to flatten it to nothing.

Directly adjacent to every reef (i.e. coral bed) on the planet you will find a perfectly convenient sandy or hard flat bottom. Make a point to drop your anchor there - far enough away so that your chain *will not* drag back and forth over the coral, even if the wind shifts. This isn't difficult to do. It requires very little effort. (Don't let anyone tell you that there will be times when you'll have no choice but to anchor in coral. That's crap.)

All coral is in relatively shallow water because it needs sunshine to thrive. You don't want to anchor in shallow water anyway. It's not a good practice.


----------



## PBzeer (Nov 11, 2002)

Easy now, I wasn't advocating anchoring in coral, merely for when in areas of coral, as there could be coral debris laying on the bottom. My mistake for not stating it more clearly.


----------



## camaraderie (May 22, 2002)

Phyllis...lots of the Bahamas is sand and DEAD coral which can be just as abrasive to rope anchors as the live stuff. No one is suggesting anchoring on the reefs which are typically offshore anyway. ...And shallow water is all there is in the Bahamas....average depths are 15 ft. or less all over on the banks. 
Cruisers ain't the ones killing the reefs kiddo! How about the corrupt governments allowing golf courses with their runoff being allowed on berrier Cays with reef systems less than 100 yards off shore. How about the local "fishermen" killing everything with a stun of bleach. The cruisers love the reefs and value their fragility. The average storm (not hurricane) does more damage to the Bahamian reefs than all the cruisers that ever visited. All it takes to realize that is to visit the reef before and after a storm. 
Yeah...lets take care of the reefs but lets get real about the causes and solutions.


----------



## capecodphyllis (Dec 7, 2006)

Please don't diminish the impact of anchor damage. I've been a certified diver since 1973, and have seen, firsthand, the catastrophic result of sloppy anchoring.

When I think of what the Florida reefs used to look like [in my youth], and the fantastic wildlife that it supported, and compare it to the total devastation that exists today, it makes me wanna puke. That damage was done by divers and anchors before pollution became a major problem.

There are huge numbers of people who think that coral is just another kind of rock. They anchor in it, kick it with their fins, grab hold of it to pull themselves along while diving and snorkeling, etc. And, when you say something to them - no matter how gently - they often become angry and defensive, sometimes violently so. The answer is education. They just don't understand.

Bonaire is one of many places that no longer allow anchoring. Hopefully the idea will keep spreading before there's nothing left.


----------



## sailingdog (Mar 19, 2006)

Capecodphyllis-

Unfortunately, ignorance and stupidity are all too common, and most often, the ones with the least knowledge are the most defensive. It is very easy to do 100 years worth of damage to coral before you realize it.


----------

